# Formspring?



## theronin23 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey, does anyone here have a formspring?

I do! 

If you don't know what formspring is, you set up an account, and people can ask you anonymous questions. If they also have an account, they get the option to not ask anonymously. It's FUN!

So, you can ask me ANYTHING you want, any time. Post yours here if you have one

http://www.formspring.me/theronin23


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/bogswallop

beep


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/bigginz

never get questions lol


----------



## Bearsy (Aug 8, 2010)

.com/bearsy


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Rodery

Still trying to figure out who asked me the "i heard ya like fat dudes lol. so im in with a chance then? lol" question. Haha.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 5, 2010)

PinkRodery said:


> http://www.formspring.me/Rodery
> 
> Still trying to figure out who asked me the "i heard ya like fat dudes lol. so im in with a chance then? lol" question. Haha.



oooooo maybe it's someone you know in real life someones going to get some fluffy guy


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 5, 2010)

I just signed up: http://www.formspring.me/BigChaz

Ask me anything!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 5, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> oooooo maybe it's someone you know in real life someones going to get some fluffy guy



I second this  teehee!

http://formspring.me/shortyinabox


----------



## Mishty (Sep 5, 2010)

/mishtay


this is fun yo :happy:


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 5, 2010)

PinkRodery said:


> http://www.formspring.me/Rodery
> 
> Still trying to figure out who asked me the "i heard ya like fat dudes lol. so im in with a chance then? lol" question. Haha.



This sounds like a job for Scooby Doo.


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 5, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> oooooo maybe it's someone you know in real life someones going to get some fluffy guy



I hope so! They better tell me who they are soon XD 



Odenthalius said:


> This sounds like a job for Scooby Doo.



"The Mystery of the... Secret Formspring Admirer?"


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 5, 2010)

I just asked PinkRodery another question.


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 5, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> I just asked PinkRodery another question.



Ah, that was you!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 5, 2010)

I want to try!

http://www.formspring.me/BionicEggplant


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 5, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to try!
> 
> http://www.formspring.me/BionicEggplant



Trial by fire.


----------



## Esther (Sep 5, 2010)

I made one too 
http://formspring.me/EstherQ


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/admiraltotoro


Had mine forever with nothing to do with it lol


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 6, 2010)

Someone asked me a definitely interesting question last night...."Do you have a neck?". I highly doubt it was anyone here, but I have a policy about honesty and verbal ass-kicking. If you ask for it, I WILL give it to you.


----------



## watts63 (Sep 6, 2010)

Just signed up:
http://www.formspring.me/watts63


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/CastingPearls


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2010)

I once thought that site was about mattresses.

http://www.formspring.me/pagingwaves

Ask me anything...you might get an answer.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 6, 2010)

No one has asked me a question in return for my questions. I am offended.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't have a formspring, but I'm debating making one so I can ask all of you guys sexually charged questions anonymously.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't have a formspring, but I'm debating making one so I can ask all of you guys sexually charged questions anonymously.



You can do that without signing up for one, lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 7, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> You can do that without signing up for one, lol.



hahaha, hmm, I didn't know that. I guess I'm just going to mosey on over and start my sexual parade.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 7, 2010)

There's a sex parade? whoot!

I got an account a while ago, but haven't really used it.
http://www.formspring.me/Quadracorn

Pretty much got back into it today to avoid doing school work.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 7, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I second this  teehee!
> 
> http://formspring.me/shortyinabox



I love your username for formspring haha



PinkRodery said:


> I hope so! They better tell me who they are soon XD
> 
> 
> 
> "The Mystery of the... Secret Formspring Admirer?"



Yeah they better show them sleves.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 7, 2010)

It's in my sig, (along with my blog) but I'll post it here also...

http://www.formspring.me/Raivenne


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 7, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Yeah they better show them sleves.



You just want more visual stimulation!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 7, 2010)

Goreki said:


> There's a sex parade? whoot!
> 
> I got an account a while ago, but haven't really used it.
> http://www.formspring.me/Quadracorn
> ...



There's ALWAYS sex parade when I'm around


----------



## Zowie (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm kind of amazed at the amount of "I have a secret crush on you" that go on in other people's pages. MAN UP YOU PEOPLE. YELL IT IN THEIR FACES.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 7, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm kind of amazed at the amount of "I have a secret crush on you" that go on in other people's pages. MAN UP YOU PEOPLE. YELL IT IN THEIR FACES.



Yeah, I know. I got one!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 7, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Yeah, I know. I got one!



I'm not a nosy slag, but I'm curious as to who it is.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

I got a nasty persistent crush both here and on Formspring. UGH.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 7, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm not a nosy slag, but I'm curious as to who it is.



Can't say I'd mind knowing either. It's nice to know someone out there digs me though :blush:


----------



## Zowie (Sep 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I got a nasty persistent crush both here and on Formspring. UGH.


That doesn't sound like a good crush... YELL IT IN HIS FACE.



BigChaz said:


> Can't say I'd mind knowing either. It's nice to know someone out there digs me though :blush:



Dibs on flowergirl. Ya know, just in case.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2010)

Actually he lost his PM privileges so he created a new user ID.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 7, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm kind of amazed at the amount of "I have a secret crush on you" that go on in other people's pages. MAN UP YOU PEOPLE. YELL IT IN THEIR FACES.



Okay, I admit it, I have a crush on your fictional ukulele. Happy now?


----------



## Zowie (Sep 8, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> Okay, I admit it, I have a crush on your fictional ukulele. Happy now?



It's okay, I have a crush on your fictional ukelele too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 8, 2010)

totally gave in and made one.

http://www.formspring.com/hozaygarseeya


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 8, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> You just want more visual stimulation!



Stop reading my mind haha jk 
that is nonsense I dont need visual stimulation I already have that at school


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 8, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Stop reading my mind haha jk
> that is nonsense I dont need visual stimulation I already have that at school



I notice you didn't say you had enough visual stimulation!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 8, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> I notice you didn't say you had enough visual stimulation!



Hmmmm I have enough visual stimulation


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 8, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> That doesn't sound like a good crush... YELL IT IN HIS FACE.
> 
> 
> 
> Dibs on flowergirl. Ya know, just in case.



I HAVE A SECRET CRUSH ON YOU!!!!!! oh, sorry, i didn't like spit or anything did i? wow, awkward... :blush:


----------



## Zowie (Sep 8, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> I HAVE A SECRET CRUSH ON YOU!!!!!! oh, sorry, i didn't like spit or anything did i? wow, awkward... :blush:



It's cool, I've always got an umbrella handy.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 8, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's cool, I've always got an umbrella handy.



Bionic Eggplant is....THE PENGUIN!!!


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone also said they have a secret crush on me. I hope it's not someone up to shenanigans.


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 8, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Yeah they better show them sleves.



I want them to, they're totally teasing me now. 




bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm kind of amazed at the amount of "I have a secret crush on you" that go on in other people's pages. MAN UP YOU PEOPLE. YELL IT IN THEIR FACES.



I wish they would!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 8, 2010)

PinkRodery said:


> I want them to, they're totally teasing me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that, someone is TOTALLY keeping you on the hook.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 8, 2010)

No fair! No one is secretly crushing on me 

Lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 8, 2010)

I LOVE this shit, someone else go confess their love for me!! or at least tell me they want to use me sexually.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 8, 2010)

PinkRodery said:


> I want them to, they're totally teasing me now.
> 
> 
> I wish they would!!



The person better stop teasing or I will kick there but okie doke  okie dokes



CarlaSixx said:


> No fair! No one is secretly crushing on me
> 
> Lol



Hey Carla's crush better come out and tell her they have a secret crush on her and then tell her who your are


----------



## Zowie (Sep 8, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I LOVE this shit, someone else go confess their love for me!! or at least tell me they want to use me sexually.



SKANK.

...


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 8, 2010)

It's a question of identity!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I LOVE this shit, someone else go confess their love for me!! or at least tell me they want to use me sexually.


It's not all it's cracked up to be. When you get 20 Facebook messages from strangers telling you, 'Hey..I just jizzed all over my keyboard to your pic, hope you don't mind..do you Yahoo IM?' it kinda changes your perspective.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It's not all it's cracked up to be. When you get 20 Facebook messages from strangers telling you, 'Hey..I just jizzed all over my keyboard to your pic, hope you don't mind..do you Yahoo IM?' it kinda changes your perspective.



Someone's going jizz on their keyboard over me?!?! wait, lady jizz or man jizz? I guess it doesn't really matter . . . AWESOME!!!



(I'm kidding of course, the only difference I see is that I'm not a good looking lady, so I don't think I'm going to get those, but I am sorry that you have to deal with that shit.)


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 9, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I saw that, someone is TOTALLY keeping you on the hook.



They are, it's so not fair! I think they're from here though... But I put my formspring on here AFTER they asked me. So confusing! XD


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 9, 2010)

Totally gave in and made one.

Sassy's Formspring


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2010)

ok I caved and got formspring

http://formspring.me/HeavenlyImagine

someone already had spiritangel though :-(


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

I also caved....do your worst, people!

http://www.formspring.me/Rellis10


----------



## Melian (Sep 9, 2010)

Ugh....you guys. This shit is so silly and you're making me want to do it, but there are not enough hours in the day!!!


----------



## Tad (Sep 9, 2010)

Melian said:


> Ugh....you guys. This shit is so silly and you're making me want to do it, but there are not enough hours in the day!!!



Pretty much what I was thinking....hate to miss the party, but can only handle keeping up with so many web sites


----------



## Melian (Sep 9, 2010)

Tad said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking....hate to miss the party, but can only handle keeping up with so many web sites



We could always just join, answer a few questions for fun, then ignore it forever. Hm...


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Formspring accounts don't usually get a great deal of traffic. It's usually a once a day thing so it's easy to juggle with everything else.


----------



## Melian (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Formspring accounts don't usually get a great deal of traffic. It's usually a once a day thing so it's easy to juggle with everything else.



You have convinced me. 

http://www.formspring.me/DrHotSex


----------



## cakeboy (Sep 9, 2010)

I jumped on the bandwagon and broke it : http://www.formspring.me/ibrakeforcake


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Melian said:


> You have convinced me.
> 
> http://www.formspring.me/DrHotSex


All of you are lucky I use my powers for good. (usually)


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 9, 2010)

Just signed up: http://www.formspring.me/RadiantRyken


----------



## big_col (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I dont want to be the odd one out!! So bring it on:happy:
BigCol


----------



## Tad (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Formspring accounts don't usually get a great deal of traffic. It's usually a once a day thing so it's easy to juggle with everything else.



I'd think the hard part is finding the answers for the questions you've asked? Ah well, I'll give it a try to see what the fuss is about....

ETA: http://www.formspring.me/exwhyzed and curse you all for the pushers that you are!


----------



## Goreki (Sep 9, 2010)

Tad said:


> I'd think the hard part is finding the answers for the questions you've asked? Ah well, I'll give it a try to see what the fuss is about....
> 
> ETA: http://www.formspring.me/exwhyzed and curse you all for the pushers that you are!


psst. PSST! Wanna do some spring man? Yeah, you look like a springhead, c'mon.


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2010)

I am having WAY too much fun with this thing.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok, I have followed every single person in this thread now and asked almost every person at least one question. Formspring is fun.


----------



## frankman (Sep 9, 2010)

Elaine said I had to. She forced me to sign up and answer all of your questions. I had no say in it.

My link is: www.formspring.me/frankkuipers


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

I had to spank him but he surrendered after a while. Heh.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 9, 2010)

doin' it for the lulz and serious commentary


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

ooh have added you all to mine now off to ask a group question


----------



## Paquito (Sep 10, 2010)

Nelson Mandela will be quite pleased.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Nelson Mandela will be quite pleased.



Will Morgan Freeman as Nelson Mandela do?


----------



## Paquito (Sep 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Will Morgan Freeman as Nelson Mandela do?



Well I have two hands, so...


EDIT: as far as my fad question goes, it can be a style, toy, etc. Just whatever you think was a fad.


----------



## Melian (Sep 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> All of you are lucky I use my powers for good. (usually)



You use your powers for evil and you are a liar. Once-a-day type thing, my ass - I logged in this morning to see if I had "a question," and there were 25. :doh: So I just logged back out and shuddered in the corner.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> You use your powers for evil and you are a liar. Once-a-day type thing, my ass - I logged in this morning to see if I had "a question," and there were 25. :doh: So I just logged back out and shuddered in the corner.


Heh heh heh heh heh.
*goes to add more*


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> You use your powers for evil and you are a liar. Once-a-day type thing, my ass - I logged in this morning to see if I had "a question," and there were 25. :doh: So I just logged back out and shuddered in the corner.



wow I am hardly getting any and damn it my question was a good one

pouts


----------



## Melian (Sep 10, 2010)

Goreki said:


> Heh heh heh heh heh.
> *goes to add more*



LOL...you're bad.




spiritangel said:


> wow I am hardly getting any and damn it my question was a good one
> 
> pouts



It probably is. I didn't actually READ any of the questions...just saw the number. Well, I had to notice one that was a short sentence, "do you like black guys." Hahahaha....saving that one for later.


----------



## Tad (Sep 10, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> http://www.formspring.me/theronin23





freakyfred said:


> http://www.formspring.me/bogswallop





Lil BigginZ said:


> http://www.formspring.me/bigginz





Bearsy said:


> .com/bearsy





PinkRodery said:


> http://www.formspring.me/Rodery





BigChaz said:


> http://www.formspring.me/BigChaz





CarlaSixx said:


> http://formspring.me/shortyinabox





Mishty said:


> /mishtay





bionic_eggplant said:


> http://www.formspring.me/BionicEggplant





Esther said:


> http://formspring.me/EstherQ





Amaranthine said:


> http://www.formspring.me/admiraltotoro





watts63 said:


> http://www.formspring.me/watts63





CastingPearls said:


> http://www.formspring.me/CastingPearls



MossyStates


> http://www.formspring.me/pagingwaves






Goreki said:


> http://www.formspring.me/Quadracorn





OneWickedAngel said:


> http://www.formspring.me/Raivenne





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://www.formspring.com/hozaygarseeya





Sasquatch! said:


> Sassy's Formspring





spiritangel said:


> http://formspring.me/HeavenlyImagine





rellis10 said:


> http://www.formspring.me/Rellis10





Melian said:


> http://www.formspring.me/DrHotSex





cakeboy said:


> http://www.formspring.me/ibrakeforcake





BeerMe said:


> http://www.formspring.me/RadiantRyken





big_col said:


> BigCol





Tad said:


> http://www.formspring.me/exwhyzed





frankman said:


> www.formspring.me/frankkuipers





Paquito said:


> http://www.formspring.me/EsPacoBITCH



I hope I got everyone's. If I missed you, or if you are adding a new one, why not quote this list then add yours to the end, so that we'll always have a one-stop list?


----------



## Tad (Sep 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> You use your powers for evil and you are a liar. Once-a-day type thing, my ass - I logged in this morning to see if I had "a question," and there were 25. :doh: So I just logged back out and shuddered in the corner.



Well yah, you made your name "DrHotSex" and I bet you picked up some random followers as well as people from here  (or maybe we all just love you that much? Or all just figured you'd have some frickin' hilarious answers?)


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

Tad said:


> Well yah, you made your name "DrHotSex" and I bet you picked up some random followers as well as people from here  (or maybe we all just love you that much? Or all just figured you'd have some frickin' hilarious answers?)



what he said that and your awesome so you know shrugs why wouldnt we want to ask you stuffs


----------



## Paquito (Sep 10, 2010)

Is anyone else's page opening up to a page about Rio de Janeiro?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Is anyone else's page opening up to a page about Rio de Janeiro?



no not at all  not good though Paquito 

my brain is too mushy to think of great questions atm


----------



## Paquito (Sep 10, 2010)

Damnit. What the hell is going on?


----------



## Paquito (Sep 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> You use your powers for evil and you are a liar. Once-a-day type thing, my ass - I logged in this morning to see if I had "a question," and there were 25. :doh: So I just logged back out and shuddered in the corner.



You can't answer with dead babies and Paris Hilton and NOT expect to get tons of questions.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 10, 2010)

You guys are so silly :wubu: And I love the questions!
They make me smile throughout the day.

I'm sorry I suck at _asking_ some, though.
Otherwise I would _totally_ be bombarding your links with questions, haha.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> You guys are so silly :wubu: And I love the questions!
> They make me smile throughout the day.
> 
> I'm sorry I suck at _asking_ some, though.
> Otherwise I would _totally_ be bombarding your links with questions, haha.



I will try for some more crazy silly strange ones after some sleep but that depends on quality of said sleep and how my brain decides to behave tommorrow


----------



## warwagon86 (Sep 10, 2010)

mines is warwagon86


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm still mad Esther accused me of asking a trick question.


----------



## Tad (Sep 10, 2010)

I've asked questions mostly anonymously (because what does it matter who they are from?). One person seemed especially pleased, one rather irritated, and the rest didn't react to that one way or the other. Not sure if I'll keep asking anonymously or not....especially as after this post they might be less anonymous, unless others start doing that as well!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 10, 2010)

Tad said:


> I've asked questions mostly anonymously (because what does it matter who they are from?). One person seemed especially pleased, one rather irritated, and the rest didn't react to that one way or the other. Not sure if I'll keep asking anonymously or not....especially as after this post they might be less anonymous, unless others start doing that as well!



I've enjoyed every question I've received  Anonymous or not. It's really cool! I would be horrible as an interviewer cuz I can't even come up with ONE question to ask anyone at all :blush: But I really like that people wanna ask me stuff. I wish we could comment back on some answers but the only thing we can do is "ask" another question and add in a comment about another one, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2010)

Melian said:


> You use your powers for evil and you are a liar. Once-a-day type thing, my ass - I logged in this morning to see if I had "a question," and there were 25. :doh: So I just logged back out and shuddered in the corner.



Everything is going according to plan..MWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 10, 2010)

So all my secret crushes can secret crush on me. 

http://www.formspring.me/WillSpark


----------



## Esther (Sep 11, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I'm still mad Esther accused me of asking a trick question.



Haha, you're the first person I thought of, but then I panicked and couldn't remember if I knew another other 'W' dimmers 



WillSpark said:


> So all my secret crushes can secret crush on me.
> 
> http://www.formspring.me/WillSpark



Ah, we're not so secret


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2010)

omg you guys are hillarious why do I only ever get serious questions why? have been having a blast reading all your crazy answers and seeing your antics thanks for that is great


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 11, 2010)

AAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHGHGHGHGHGHG.

I had this really nice choose your own adventure style story all written out in document. I sent everyone the first couple questions...then I rebooted my computer to update my graphics card drivers...and yep. I never saved the document. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK.

So if you have a question from me in your question queue..the story is over


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 11, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> AAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHGHGHGHGHGHG.
> 
> I had this really nice choose your own adventure style story all written out in document. I sent everyone the first couple questions...then I rebooted my computer to update my graphics card drivers...and yep. I never saved the document.
> 
> ...



NO NO NO NO that was like the bestest question ever, I was sooo looking forward to the next one, cant you just make it up again? Pleaasseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/inhibited


----------



## Dromond (Sep 11, 2010)

This intrigues me, but I'm skeptical. I suspect I'd have a reaction similar to Melian.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Lusciouslulubbw


----------



## Paquito (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't wanna get mushy and shit, but thanks for those responses to the 5 Dimmers question. :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 12, 2010)

To everyone who didn't include me on their party list:

1) You are missing out

2) I HATE YOU


----------



## Zowie (Sep 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> To everyone who didn't include me on their party list:
> 
> 1) You are missing out
> 
> 2) I HATE YOU



*Grinds*

...........


----------



## Paquito (Sep 12, 2010)

I really shouldn't have made that only 5 people. But I added 5 more to my answer, so suck it.

*been grinding since I was born*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> To everyone who didn't include me on their party list:
> 
> 1) You are missing out
> 
> 2) I HATE YOU



HAHAHA, fucking awesome. 

sorry man, you just don't have the type of titties I'm lookin' for. The ones I want have to be pierced, and they have to have a vagina south of them. but we can hang out later.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 12, 2010)

formspring is OUT OF CONTROL!!!
I LOVE THAT SHIT!!!

I NEED it like JFK needs a hole in the head.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHA, fucking awesome.
> 
> sorry man, you just don't have the type of titties I'm lookin' for. The ones I want have to be pierced, and they have to have a vagina south of them. but we can hang out later.



I do have titties though. Just sayin...ya know...


----------



## Paquito (Sep 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHA, fucking awesome.
> 
> sorry man, you just don't have the type of titties I'm lookin' for. The ones I want have to be pierced, and they have to have a vagina south of them. but we can hang out later.



Should I be flattered that I made it on your list then?

*does not have a vagina south of the border*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Should I be flattered that I made it on your list then?
> 
> *does not have a vagina south of the border*



oh . . . I thought you were a chick . . .


----------



## Paquito (Sep 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> oh . . . I thought you were a chick . . .



It happens all the time. No biggie.

But lists can't be changed.

*grinds NOT on Hozay*
*ok, a little on Hozay*


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I don't wanna get mushy and shit, but thanks for those responses to the 5 Dimmers question. :wubu:



seriously couldnt do that one I think there is at least 10-20 people or possibly more on here I would love to do that with and I am pretty sure my list would have been crazy long and the question was like 5 I was like what only 5 insane


----------



## Dromond (Sep 12, 2010)

You crack pushers! You did it to me. I joined. /JohnPedigo


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You crack pushers! You did it to me. I joined. /JohnPedigo



awesome cause I know you will ask great questions

mwah hahaha welcome to the formspring club


----------



## Paquito (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a troll and everything. :wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I have a troll and everything. :wubu:



Want me to beat em up?


----------



## otherland78 (Sep 12, 2010)

yes i have one , too .

http://www.formspring.me/otherland78 

would be nice to get some more questions than the ordinary from fromspring lol!

have a nice day ! all !


----------



## Zowie (Sep 12, 2010)

I get all warm and fuzzy when someone adds me to their list of people to hang with. :wubu:


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Sep 12, 2010)

Haven't had much activity on it in a while, so this might be interesting.

http://formspring.me/taciturnbadger


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 13, 2010)

I asked a question on Formspring. It was asking if you could kill one person with no repercussions, who would you kill. I received some responses outside of formspring and some inside of formspring telling me what a horrible person I am for condoning death or whatever.

If you are one of the couple of people who messaged me outside of formspring to complain, here is my answer to my own question: I would choose you!


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I asked a question on Formspring. It was asking if you could kill one person with no repercussions, who would you kill. I received some responses outside of formspring and some inside of formspring telling me what a horrible person I am for condoning death or whatever.
> 
> If you are one of the couple of people who messaged me outside of formspring to complain, here is my answer to my own question: I would choose you!



People are too sensitive...


----------



## Paquito (Sep 13, 2010)

Death makes the world go round <3


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd take you out, Chaz, if for no other reason than getting rid of the competition.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I asked a question on Formspring. It was asking if you could kill one person with no repercussions, who would you kill. I received some responses outside of formspring and some inside of formspring telling me what a horrible person I am for condoning death or whatever.
> 
> If you are one of the couple of people who messaged me outside of formspring to complain, here is my answer to my own question: I would choose you!



I gave an honest answer but wasnt like omg or offended thought it was an interesting question shrugs


----------



## Paquito (Sep 13, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I gave an honest answer but wasnt like omg or offended thought it was an interesting question shrugs



I'll go ahead and go out on a ledge here, but I don't think he was talking about you unless you messaged him on here to tell him that he's a bad person for "condoning" murder.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'll go ahead and go out on a ledge here, but I don't think he was talking about you unless you messaged him on here to tell him that he's a bad person for "condoning" murder.



hehe I got that rofl but I diddnt see the harm in the question enough to warrant backlash is what I was trying to say but my foggy week long lack of decent sleep seems to be scrambling my brain at the moment


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2010)

I luckily wasn't offended by the question, lol.

Oh, and Chaz, you made my list of Dimmers Party!  Lol.
Just thought you'd like to know


----------



## Esther (Sep 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I get all warm and fuzzy when someone adds me to their list of people to hang with. :wubu:



Samesies


----------



## Esther (Sep 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I asked a question on Formspring. It was asking if you could kill one person with no repercussions, who would you kill. I received some responses outside of formspring and some inside of formspring telling me what a horrible person I am for condoning death or whatever.
> 
> If you are one of the couple of people who messaged me outside of formspring to complain, here is my answer to my own question: I would choose you!



Oh, people are stupid/oversensitive.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 15, 2010)

ok: http://formspring.me/Fishcharming now ask me questions! I demands it!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't think of any questions to ask anyone


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 15, 2010)

I just went on my FS for the first time in weeks. Answered 20some questions, haha.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey! I want questions, people! http://formspring.me/JohnPedigo


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah me too I hardly get any 

questions that is lol


----------



## Joe944 (Sep 16, 2010)

I doubt I'll get any but what the hell. 

http://www.formspring.me/joe944


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 16, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I doubt I'll get any but what the hell.
> 
> http://www.formspring.me/joe944



I just asked you a question. Did I break your Formspring cherry?


----------



## Joe944 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mmhmmm.


----------



## Melian (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about deleting this shit. It's managing to both annoy and depress me.


----------



## Joe944 (Sep 16, 2010)

Melian said:


> I'm thinking about deleting this shit. It's managing to both annoy and depress me.



This sort of thing is usually not my bag at all, but it's amazing what boredom at work will do to you.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 16, 2010)

we're missing a rabbit in the formspring...


----------



## Con (Sep 16, 2010)

so, what is the point of it? jsut asking people questions? i don't really get it, you could ask people questions in many places in many different ways... someone explain it? or why it's supposed to be good?p


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 16, 2010)

Con said:


> so, what is the point of it? jsut asking people questions? i don't really get it, you could ask people questions in many places in many different ways... someone explain it? or why it's supposed to be good?p



if you have to ask you just won't understand... yo.


----------



## Con (Sep 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> if you have to ask you just won't understand... yo.



That is a redundant statement really ha ha ha. If we all said that about everything, nobody would ever learn anything. You'd be a little kid in class and not getting how to divide 468 by 7, and you'd ask the teacher and he/she'd say "if you have to ask you won't understand" then you'd never learn it, and go your whole life unable to do simple math.... or being able to drive, cook, ride a bike... etc etc. But since i won't understand, i will have to never go on formspring ever and thus i will never be there to answer that one lifechangine question that someone may one day ask. 


Look at the terrible thing you've done...


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 16, 2010)

Con said:


> That is a redundant statement really ha ha ha. If we all said that about everything, nobody would ever learn anything. You'd be a little kid in class and not getting how to divide 468 by 7, and you'd ask the teacher and he/she'd say "if you have to ask you won't understand" then you'd never learn it, and go your whole life unable to do simple math.... or being able to drive, cook, ride a bike... etc etc. But since i won't understand, i will have to never go on formspring ever and thus i will never be there to answer that one lifechangine question that someone may one day ask.
> 
> 
> Look at the terrible thing you've done...



wow, i didn't mean to put you into some sort of existential crisis! it is an incredibly dumb website where, you guessed it, you get asked questions. but you can ask them anonymously. or not. ya know. good times...


----------



## Con (Sep 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> wow, i didn't mean to put you into some sort of existential crisis! it is an incredibly dumb website where, you guessed it, you get asked questions. but you can ask them anonymously. or not. ya know. good times...



the existential crisis wasn't real..... or was it? are WE real? Is anything real? what is reality anyway?


It just amuses me to have rants like that


----------



## Paquito (Sep 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> we're missing a rabbit in the formspring...



Did you ask me who would play me in a movie about my life? Ask it again, it isn't showing up.

*eats your pizza*


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Did you ask me who would play me in a movie about my life? Ask it again, it isn't showing up.
> 
> *eats your pizza*



nope, wasnt me.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> nope, wasnt me.



*eats more of your pizza*

How's the car?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Did you ask me who would play me in a movie about my life? Ask it again, it isn't showing up.
> 
> *eats your pizza*





FishCharming said:


> nope, wasnt me.





Paquito said:


> *eats more of your pizza*
> 
> How's the car?


Don't say it! Don't say it! Don't say it! Aww Eff it!

DUDE! Where's my Car?


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 17, 2010)

HEY, I said I'd help with the car AND the body...and I'm the only one you need for the body. So


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Did you ask me who would play me in a movie about my life? Ask it again, it isn't showing up.
> 
> *eats your pizza*



I do believe it was Micara who asked us all that question  I may be wrong though, but I'm pretty damned sure it was her pic beside the question.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 17, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I do believe it was Micara who asked us all that question  I may be wrong though, but I'm pretty damned sure it was her pic beside the question.



I swear I got an e-mail in class yesterday that Fish asked it. I tried answering it on my phone, but no dice.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

hmmm yes but formspring can be a wiggy beast at times so I am noticing


----------



## djudex (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/DJudex

Go ahead, invade the privacy of my mad little mind.


----------



## frankman (Sep 18, 2010)

This is a message fot the one they call fishcharmer:

Add me and ask me oodles of questions!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2010)

I just looked at this thread for the first time thinking it was about BED MATTRESSES OR CAKE PANS and wondering wtf it was doing on here





:doh:


----------



## Esther (Sep 19, 2010)

I got a few rude anonymous questions, so my account is now protected... doing that removed all my followers though, so please add me back when you get a chance


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 19, 2010)

Esther said:


> I got a few rude anonymous questions, so my account is now protected... doing that removed all my followers though, so please add me back when you get a chance



I AM STILL WAITING FOR YOU TO CONFIRM MY REQUEST


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2010)

Esther said:


> I got a few rude anonymous questions, so my account is now protected... doing that removed all my followers though, so please add me back when you get a chance





BigChaz said:


> I AM STILL WAITING FOR YOU TO CONFIRM MY REQUEST




ME TOO!!!!


----------



## Esther (Sep 19, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I AM STILL WAITING FOR YOU TO CONFIRM MY REQUEST



Woohoo! Thanks for adding me back


----------



## Goreki (Sep 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> I got a few rude anonymous questions, so my account is now protected... doing that removed all my followers though, so please add me back when you get a chance


One day, it's going to be possible to shiv someone over the internet. And ON THAT JOYOUS DAY... you should totally use your first shivving on anon arseholes.
Re-adding


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

I just got the most disgusting question that is the final straw so my formspring is now private 

please re add me 
http://www.formspring.me/HeavenlyImagine

seriously asking a woman what her vagina looks like is just crass beyond belief ewwwww and shuddder


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2010)

Just so you don't think you were singled out, we all got asked it too.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Just so you don't think you were singled out, we all got asked it too.



I answered it...I was flattered someone wants to know


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Just so you don't think you were singled out, we all got asked it too.



yes I am seeing that lol but that was the last on a very fine straw rolls eyes in fun or not it was the one that comming onntop of all the weight harassment shrugs I am all for fun questions and have to say love some of your answers but I have had very little sleep and have no patience when I havent slept well

huggles


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2010)

I blocked that user. Pitiful.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

I dunno, it just seemed like the regular silly question. Take everything with a bit of humor helps.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I dunno, it just seemed like the regular silly question. Take everything with a bit of humor helps.


Actually it was the questions he asked after that that I didn't answer which were seriously offensive. I gave him a free pass with the genital question.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Actually it was the questions he asked after that that I didn't answer which were seriously offensive. I gave him a free pass with the genital question.



which was? I only got the genitals.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> which was? I only got the genitals.


Well, it was something having to do with my username and a certain sexual act and going into great detail how he would like to do that to me.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Well, it was something having to do with my username and a certain sexual act and going into great detail how he would like to do that to me.



Oh... classy.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

I wasnt offended just like wow yeah I am gonna share that over the www

rolls eyes plus better if my account is private can stop weightoss fiend in tracks


some of the answers to it make me wish I was more awake though lol


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 21, 2010)

I bet it was Old Man Mueller.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I just got the most disgusting question that is the final straw so my formspring is now private
> 
> please re add me
> http://www.formspring.me/HeavenlyImagine


Done!



CastingPearls said:


> I blocked that user. Pitiful.


Exactly what I did.



bionic_eggplant said:


> I dunno, it just seemed like the regular silly question. Take everything with a bit of humor helps.


I'm supposed to describe my privates to someone who doesn't have the balls to be public with their name? I have no problem taking things with a sense of humor, if I think it's supposed to be funny. Maybe it's my being older, and having had to deal with such nonsense for years now in various forms, but no I do not find it in the least bit humorous or worthy of my time to answer even with snark.



Odenthalius said:


> I bet it was Old Man Mueller.


Seriously, what?


----------



## Paquito (Sep 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I blocked that user. Pitiful.



The privates question asker? He came up as anonymous for me, I didn't think you could block that.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> The privates question asker? He came up as anonymous for me, I didn't think you could block that.


Yes you can. At the bottom right hand corner it asks if you want to block the user.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes you can. At the bottom right hand corner it asks if you want to block the user.



I've been around Formspring for a long time. Blocking an anonymous user does jack. Me and a friend have done experiments. The only way you can REALLY block someone is if they're registered, and they can just ask you anonymously as long as you're not protected.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 21, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Seriously, what?



He would have gotten away with it too if it weren't for those meddling kids!

(A round about reference to Scooby Doo and the random old man types they always busted.)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2010)

I kind of responded to the genitals thing with a very duh kind of answer. Haven't gone back to Formspring since that, but perhaps I should to see if I got any others. I thought it was just one of those dumb questions. Guess there's more to it than I actually thought.


----------



## JonesT (Sep 21, 2010)

I decided to try it out. Add me

http://www.formspring.me/JonesT20


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmmmm.... I didn't get that question


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 21, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> Hmmmm.... I didn't get that question



I got it TWICE!!!

Want me to axe you?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I got it TWICE!!!
> 
> Want me to axe you?



LMAO, no that's ok! We can just pretend you did & I can pretend to ignore it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 21, 2010)

luscious_lulu said:


> LMAO, no that's ok! We can just pretend you did & I can pretend to ignore it!



Perfect. We're a great team.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Perfect. We're a great team.



*fist bump*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah... there's some really tough questions being asked!  I like it! haha.

ETA: Questions about morals always makes me happy to see


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

I have yet to be trolled by anonymous users. I'm feeling left out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 21, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I have yet to be trolled by anonymous users. I'm feeling left out.



I'll go ask you something really inappro right now, but I'll do it anonymously so you won't know it's me.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

What a pal.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll go ask you something really inappro right now, but I'll do it anonymously so you won't know it's me.



I want in on this action! I'm going to ask him something anon too!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

Dammit! I forgot to check the anon button... :doh: please ignore my last question! :blush:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

Hehehe! It gave me a great laugh, thank you.


----------



## cakeboy (Sep 21, 2010)

I got my first anonymous question. Hooray!

http://www.formspring.me/ibrakeforcake


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 21, 2010)

whatever! you jerks with your anonymous questioners!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 21, 2010)

I just closed my formspring account.

I am not singling anyone out, but I am kind of tired of answers questions I don't give a shit about.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2010)

It's a timewaster, but an entertaining one for now. I'll eventually get tired of it and close my account. Or more likely, just stop logging in.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 21, 2010)

What? How people slice their respective sandwiches is uber important!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 21, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> What? How people slice their respective sandwiches is uber important!



This is true!


----------



## Esther (Sep 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I just closed my formspring account.
> 
> I am not singling anyone out, but I am kind of tired of answers questions I don't give a shit about.



Boooo. I enjoyed prying into your life.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 21, 2010)

Esther said:


> Boooo. I enjoyed prying into your life.



I actually just re-activated my account. I finally found the option to turn off emails.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I actually just re-activated my account. I finally found the option to turn off emails.


rofl
Did you also find the little delete x buttony thing next to questions? You can delete them if you don't want to answer them, you know XD


----------



## Esther (Sep 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I actually just re-activated my account. I finally found the option to turn off emails.



Yay! I can continue to pry into your life!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2010)

well people have to refollow me some have some havent its interesting to see who has taken the time though


huggles to all 14 of you


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm really proud of myself for searching and commenting this thread, thus sparking everyone's interest in formspring again.


----------



## mz_puss (Sep 23, 2010)

im on formspring now yay ! please ask me questions my nickname is : Mzpuss  

http://www.formspring.me/Mzpuss


----------



## Kazak (Sep 25, 2010)

I was bored... /CossackE


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/HeavenlyImagine

just in case you havent asked to follow me or not seen that I went private yet


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/LaFilleMange
(that's me, but my account is pretty quiet)

sorry if I posted this before: I can't remember and I'm lazy!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/Aust99


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 26, 2010)

I decided to ask a bunch of awesome people if they have AIM and if they'd like to chat. If you too are awesome and I missed you, let me know, because I am tired and forgetful


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/HayleeLM2010

I never really use mine, for lack of questions. entertain me. =]


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 26, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I decided to ask a bunch of awesome people if they have AIM and if they'd like to chat. If you too are awesome and I missed you, let me know, because I am tired and forgetful



It is one I had never heard of till dimms and as I already have yahoo, skype and msn do I really need it lol?????


----------



## Paquito (Sep 27, 2010)

Will brought it up with his question, but feel free to add me on Facebook. Just PM me.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 5, 2010)

i swear it's not me asking all of the fun anonymous questions!


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, people have posts up saying 'ask me a question' but they don't seem to be getting that many, I know I've not seen any in a good while, and it looks like I've repeated questions (no, I don't really keep track well of what I've asked). So I'd say that for me Formspring has run its course, and I've disable my account. (just thought I'd say, so that anyone who isn't getting questions from me anymore doesn't think I'm ignoring just them).

I hope some of you are still having fun with it, though! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 10, 2010)

we ell I dont think of new questions all the time but sent a couple out one stemming from recent experience

so was curious as to what the correct ettiquete is in that stitch or at least what everyone else would do

and the other just cause 

I dont check formspring much these days but its still fun to read everyones answers and respond to questions now I am not getting the crazy rude weight releated ones


----------

